
Hacker News Story Pickup Ratio - cdvonstinkpot
https://hnpickup.appspot.com/
======
cdvonstinkpot
I know this is a duplicate, but I'm posting it anyway because I recently saw a
couple 'AskHN' posts regarding when it's a good time to post. I just figure
this is a nice reminder about a great website.

